# Endler's diet



## SushiOops (Aug 5, 2013)

My endlers are in a 50 gallon pond and there are mosquito larvae in it but they wont eat it?! Im thinking they wont eat it because they are too big to fit in their mouths? The endlers are about 1 inch each.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Endlers like a more veggie diet with some protein.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Your endlers are eating mosquito larvae and they most definitely prefer it much more than a veggie diet, all livebearers will and do eat mosquito larvae


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The Endlers will appreciate a blanched pea cut in 1/2. You may consider adding a few Least Killies, they don't hybrednize and the larva will be toast.

P.S I have four ponds full.


----------

